# LIPTOV - Top region of SLOVAKIA



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

bravo!!..
looks like the south of my country


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The limestone part of Western Tatras mountains represented by Fatrová (1446m), Ostrá (1764m) and Sivý vrch (1805m) peaks.









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The tower of the church in Liptovské Matiašovce village ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nízke Tatry mountain range - the southern border of Liptov region









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Late spring on Liptov ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Západne Tatry - Western Tatras









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Baranec peak (2184m) - the king of the western part of Liptov









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The limestone peak Poludnica (1549m) is towering above Liptovský Mikuláš ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Nízke Tatry mountains with Chopok peak (2024m) on background ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The limestone galleries of Chočské vrchy mountains ...


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Green, green ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptovský Trnovec village under the majestic ridge of Western Tatras mountains ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Western Tatras in winter ...




































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Church in Liptovské Matiašovce village ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------

